# Got the 922 DVR, now some Sling problems ...



## speedmaster

Thanks for all of the advice last week. We went with the 922 Sling-enabled DVR, got it installed yesterday w/ a 47" Vizio LCD. ;-)

The HD channels come in fine, and I can see what's scheduled on the DVR from both a web browser and my iPad. I downloaded the Dish iPad app like I was instructed and was able to login okay.

But I have two questions I could use some help with. The Sling wireless device does appear to be connected properly and is visible from the DVR.

1.
Sometimes on a web browser or the iPad app, when I click on a show I get the option to Watch Now or Record. Other times I only get Record. Any idea what is going on here? I verified that I'm looking at shows currently being broadcast, not stuff in the future.

2.
Every time I try to watch a show on the iPad, I choose a show, click on the "Watch on iPad" button ... but then I always get the error message "Invalid FinderID" Any idea what that's all about?

Thanks VERY much in advance for the help,

Chris


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Moving to the 922 forum for better visibility..._

Unfortunately, I haven't seen the problems you are talking about. I'll keep my eyes open in case I do.

I have seen times where the Dish Web site refuses to see my receiver as online even when I know that it is... Perhaps that could be responsible for at least part of your experiences.


----------



## speedmaster

*Thanks, Stewart.

You'll love this, the tail-end of my chat with support last night. Note that they never offered a solution, but they did fill out a report! ;-)*

...
_Natalie (ID: ERY): Can you please press SYSTEM INFO on the front of the receiver?
Chris Meisenzahl: got it, what next?
Natalie (ID: ERY): I need the software version please.
Chris Meisenzahl: s111 xacb
Natalie (ID: ERY): Thank you.
Chris Meisenzahl: Yep
*Natalie (ID: ERY): I have filled out the report.
Natalie (ID: ERY): I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you.
Natalie (ID: ERY): Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
Chris Meisenzahl: thanks, so what does that mean? what should I do?
Natalie (ID: ERY): We will need to wait it out. There is no set ETA. I would recommend to keep trying sporadically and if no progress in a week, please contact us again.
Chris Meisenzahl: okay, thanks
Natalie (ID: ERY): Thank you for being a DISH Network customer, have a wonderful day!*_


----------



## [email protected] Network

speedmaster said:


> Thanks for all of the advice last week. We went with the 922 Sling-enabled DVR, got it installed yesterday w/ a 47" Vizio LCD. ;-)
> 
> The HD channels come in fine, and I can see what's scheduled on the DVR from both a web browser and my iPad. I downloaded the Dish iPad app like I was instructed and was able to login okay.
> 
> But I have two questions I could use some help with. The Sling wireless device does appear to be connected properly and is visible from the DVR.
> 
> 1.
> Sometimes on a web browser or the iPad app, when I click on a show I get the option to Watch Now or Record. Other times I only get Record. Any idea what is going on here? I verified that I'm looking at shows currently being broadcast, not stuff in the future.
> 
> 2.
> Every time I try to watch a show on the iPad, I choose a show, click on the "Watch on iPad" button ... but then I always get the error message "Invalid FinderID" Any idea what that's all about?
> 
> Thanks VERY much in advance for the help,
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris, I want to help you out with this. Stephen gave me information regarding your issue. Some of your information confused me a little bit. The "Sling wireless device" is the wireless network adapter correct?


----------



## speedmaster

Thanks, Tony. ;-)

Yes, I was referring to the device that plugs into the wall and my WiFi router.



[email protected] Network said:


> Hey Chris, I want to help you out with this. Stephen gave me information regarding your issue. Some of your information confused me a little bit. The "Sling wireless device" is the the wireless network adapter correct?


----------



## Bnottt

In this market, we have ran across all types of crazy issues that don't make sense when the 922 is installed with only one slinglink to get connectivity. Most solved by just installing a second slinglink by the receiver and running an ethernet cable from it directly to the receiver.


----------



## speedmaster

I think it's working this morning. And I think I discovered the problem. As of bedtime last night the firmware for the Sling adapter was still reading "0-0-0." This morning it has an actual number so I guess it was updated during the night. Seems to be working on the iPad before I left the house.

Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## P Smith

speedmaster said:


> I think it's working this morning. And I think I discovered the problem. As of bedtime last night the firmware for the Sling adapter was still reading "0-0-0." This morning *it has an actual number* so I guess it was updated during the night. Seems to be working on the iPad before I left the house.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Chris


And what version number is visible today ?


----------



## speedmaster

P Smith said:


> And what version number is visible today ?


I'm not in front of it but I think it was 3-something.


----------



## P Smith

speedmaster said:


> I'm not in front of it but I think it was 3-something.


Not in rush, but expected real numbers .


----------



## [email protected] Network

speedmaster said:


> Thanks, Tony. ;-)
> 
> Yes, I was referring to the device that plugs into the wall and my WiFi router.


So you have the little black SlingLink (aka Home Plug) adapter plugged in to power and Ethernet to your router. It sounds to me like there may be a slight lag in that type of connection at times causing the hit/miss functionality of the app. If its working now I do not see a reason to change it. If it is not, you may want to look for another approach to the broadband connectivity.


----------



## speedmaster

P Smith said:


> Not in rush, but expected real numbers .


Sorry, finally got back to this. 

The version reported is:
3-1-40


----------



## P Smith

OK, it's what we can see when 922's FW spooling, like "firmware_*3_1_40*.tgz" here. Seems to me it's not Sling Adapter FW, but internal part of 922 [DAVINCI] FW; current spool for SA is shows "0026".


----------

